# Overread's Ordinarily Outstanding Ocular Observations



## Overread (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah so in a bid to being around a bit more and in not spamming up the site I thought I'd make this thread (and probably title it in a way that will drive any English teacher mad, but I needed all those Os!) 


So yep now when I've got photos I'll bore you all to tears with them! 

Few from the last few months:
Couple from a trip to Whipsnade Zoo - on a day when it started in the cloud (yes cloud was that low) and progressed toward full heavy fog!











Beware the beast that roams Whipsnade in the thick fog!

New thing for me I've started doing some (hobby only) showjumping. Darned if that isn't hard - its dark indoors and the backgrounds are not the best to shoot with. And that's before one gets to horses speeding around with riders making odd and daft faces every time the horse moves. Still some neat chances for shots! 





Interesting point on this one is that it was a day of lower jumps (some were mostly only skips) and slower riders. Barring this rider who, youngest on the day and rode the shortest horses (two if I recall right) and apparently had no concept of brakes and had springs in the back legs. 












And last one from a dressage day - now showjumping is hard - harder still if they do little jumps (less build up and time in the air) - but Dressage is even harder still! Much less warning for the motion and unlike jumps a slightly less clear "moment" for the shot (esp if you're totally not a horsey person and thus only just about know that they've got 4 legs and a head).


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice! The fog one is really great -- I absolutely love fog!


----------



## Overread (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Dusty - I wish I could have shot more in the fog, but was a rather time limited day (and I've not been to the zoo in ages so some time lost getting - well - lost in the fog). I agree it can add a new dimension to things when its nice and thick!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah the fog picture is brill! Like something out of an odd horror film.


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice shots!  

Shooting horses often seems to come out better from the side or a 3/4 shot - esp'ly dressage, as it lets you see the different foot positions.  

I need to find somewhere to do some riding again.  I miss it.  (not dressage, just casual riding, but still...)


----------

